# Incident To Rules and the WWE



## singlemisfit (Jul 29, 2010)

I have researched this without success... "Incident To" guidelines state that the physician must personally treat the patient on the patient's first visit to the practice or treat any established patient who comes to the office with a new medical condition. NPPs may provide follow-up care. How does this apply to well-woman exams? Technically, the patient is not being treated or following any plan of care. Does this mean that if a NPP, such as a Nurse Practitioner performs a routine well exam that the "Incident To" guidelines do not apply and the services can be billed under the supervising physician?


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 29, 2010)

A well woman or preventive exam cannot be billed incident to.


----------



## singlemisfit (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks Debra! That confirmation means we won't have to take a hit in revenue on our NP annual exams. I appreciate you taking the time to respond!


----------



## piaz31 (Oct 24, 2011)

mitchellde said:


> A well woman or preventive exam cannot be billed incident to.



Thank you I understand this but can the npp document any part of the well woman exam and see the patient with the physician.


----------

